# ICH help for new user



## Orangie (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello, we go by the name Orangie, our son has recently purchased many tanks and has learned so much. We would like to become a member to continue to learn. He also has run into a problem with ich and needs some advice.

Thank you


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have any questions you can call me 4164609922


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and the hobby!
Ich is something that even the most veteran aquarium owner runs into on occasion.
There are many possible solution but in my opinion there is only one that is safe for all fish and vertebrates, except you may experience a casualty or two.

1. Turn up your tank temperature to by 1F per hour until you hit 86F (30C).
2. Increase aeration, this can be achieved by lowering your water line so that there is more "splash" from your filter (if you have a hang-off-the-back one.) You can also use an air pump with a diffuser stone as well
3. Do daily partial water changes, 20-25% should suffice. Make sure the water is aged for 24 hours and/or de-chlorinated
4. If your tank has no plants and tolerant fish, the addition of Aquarium salt at the rate of 1 teaspoon per 4 liters/1 gallon of water should be done. Do not add salt crystals directly to tank, always dissolve salt in a small amount of tank water before adding to tank. Do this every 12 hours for a total of three treatments. 
Not to worry, salt is removed with daily 25% water changes.
Keep the temperature up for at least another 3 to 4 days AFTER the last remnants of Ich have disappeared. This is crucial as it can still be hiding in decorations and gravel.
Once you have determined that the disease is gone, you can begin lowering the tank temperature back to previous amounts 1F/hour.

If you have large fish an individual salt bath can be beneficial, there's tons of info online on that as well.

Hope this helps,
Good luck!


----------

